# Branson -- best month to visit there?



## Cathyb

In doing my planning for the future, wondered which months are best to visit Branson?  I have no idea what snow is like  -- born and raised in California.  Thanks in advance for this info.


----------



## Topeka Tom

*Shoulder seasons the best of all?  Or Christmas?*

*I'm gonna argue two ways*.  First, we have enjoyed visits in shoulder seasons a lot.  Mid to late May is a nice time.  Shows are up and running, but there are relatively few folks around yet.  The infamous Hwy76 is a parking lot only for a few minutes, when shows are letting out.  Alternate routes usually are sparcely travelled.  Weather is warm, but not hot.  Humidities are still tolerable.

Out of ignorance, I would assume September and October are about the same, especially late September and October.  We go to Colorado then, and usually try to visit Branson in the late spring, which we have done about four times.       Thus concludes argument one.

Argument two is that the best time of year is the Branson Christmas season.  Officially, according to the standing Branson joke, Christmas season is when Andy Williams says it is!        Generally, it runs from about November 5 to December 5, with lots of variation among the shows and from year to year.  We leave in the morning for (about) our sixth consecutive early Christmas season visit.    

There you have it!  Janus in all his glory.

Perhaps a word about *what doesn't seem like the best times *to us.  First, the dead of winter, which is, well, dead.  Few shows are open and the weather could always be treacherous.

Second, the heart of summer.  Branson is far enough south that heat and humidity both can be high.  For the past few years, it is work for me to tolerate heat or humidity.  I'm not much for big crowds, either.  So crabby me doesn't like July or August.    

That said, we visited this year in mid to late August and it was pleasant.  I think it was the first week that some schools were in session so we saw few youngsters.  That and the temperate weather both helped.

Whenever you visit, ride the TUGboat.

OTD in eight hours!


----------



## Cathyb

Topeka Tom: Loved your dialogue and thank you for the vast amount of info within it. One more question:  What months are the shows limited -- in particular we would like to see the famous violinist.  Whoops, another question:  Which are your favorite shows and why.  Thanks again


----------



## branson is 10

Try going to www.shoji.com to see when he'll be there.  I know he sometimes takes off during August.  {Maybe he can't do the humidity either.}  We love mid-May also.  But October is wonderful too.  The Christmas lights are some thing to behold.  They are up the first weekend on November and run through the end of the year.  A lot of shows end their seasion the second weekend of December.  The Veterans Celebration is  always from Nov 5 to Nov 11 and  many special things are done for all veterans during that time. This was our first time for that and I'm sure we'll be there next year too.  Branson is always fun.  Sandy


----------



## bogey21

If you are into crafts, you might consider going when Silver Dollar City has its annual Crafts Fair.  I think it is sometime in either September or October.

GEORGE


----------



## dougp26364

We live within 5 hours of Branson and go there 3 to 5 times a year for long weekends.

First off, don't go there to see snow. Even if you've never seen it, if you've never driven in it you DON'T want to learn in those hills. While it can snow during the Christmas season (November thru the end of December), it's not all that common for this part of the country then.

As far as favorite times to go, we prefer the "shoulder" season's of Spring and Fall. As mentioned, the weather is milder and the crowds are fewer. Springtime would be the best for thinned out crowds but, you risk rain during that time of year. Fall season brings out more bus trips and "blue hairs" as the fall colors can be spectacular. It's still less crowded than the "family" season during the summer months between June and August.

Summer time is going to offer the largest varity of activies and the largest crowds. Branson is in a tri-lakes region meaning there are three distinct lakes for tourism. Table Rock lake is a warm water lake used for all sorts of activities including boating, water skiing, swimming and fishing. There are large river boat type of lake excursions which include dinner and a show if you're interested in that sort of thing (runs during shoulder season/Christmas season as well). Everything is open long hours during the summer and it is hot and humid. If you have kids, summertime is probably the best time.

We also really enjoy the Christmas season in Branson (early November through the end of the year). For the most part, it's a lot slower, , it's cooler (think long sleeves and lite jackets) and there aren't so many families with screaming running kids around. The Christmas lights are numerous and very pretty. Silver Dollar City is all decked out for it's "Old Time Christmas celebration and the park is a Christmas wonderland after dark. While it might not snow, there is a definate nip in the air suggestive of the Christmas Holiday's that I find very enjoyable. However, everything touristy is not open and park hours (SDC) are limited. Of course this is not swimming season or high lake season. On the plus side the traffic is lighter and there are few lines to get into restaurants. There generally is a good selection of family Christmas shows to see in and around Branson.

So best time of year really just depends on what you want. If it's the entire family including young kids who need things to do and see, then summertime is probably your best time to visit. If it's just you and the wife and you hate crowds but don't mind the possiblity of a little rain, then Springtime might be best. If you like the cool nip of fall evenings and the color of the changing tree's, then fall time might be best. If you're wanting to see thousands upon thousands of Christmas lights and get the feel of the chill in the air that is depicted in most Christmas stories (rather than warm CA days and evenings), the Christmas time is a great time to visit. It really just depends on what you value the most.


----------



## JLB

For visting and touristing, any month except January and February.

For living, every month is nice.

The best month to visit depends on what you like.  You would think it would be dead now that the kids are in school, but November is a very busy month.  We just came by Silver Dollar City about 5:00 and even the overflow parking lot has cars in it.

Don't come here for snow.  We don't have much of it but it is not an asset to the area when we do.


----------



## Cathyb

What a world of info -- thank you all!  Since we are the Silver hair set it looks like Spring or Fall would work best.  Winter cold causes all those bones to creak


----------

